# Where did you get your horse?



## bloxus5 (Aug 21, 2010)

Im new to this fourm, I'm just hoping to make new friends ands share pictures of my horses. Heres my little Cowhorse, 14.2 hand rose grey QH gelding, Blaze. He was a gift from my grandpa, All the training was done by me.

















​







​
































Print
Position the dotted box over the person you want to tag. Resize the box by dragging the borders to frame the person's face. Type their name in the input box to the right, select the appropriate person, and we'll make a link to their profile! 
In this photo: *Start Tagging*​







​
Our first year of riding, he was three.









​







​



















​







​


http://c1.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images02/109/l_cad8c99b6ec549b694c7390c144d58bc.jpg


----------



## Heartland (Aug 9, 2010)

My husband purchased my mare for me as a Christmas gift. He asked my parents what I'd always wanted for Christmas. They laughed and told him I always asked for a horse. I had bought my own horse at 15, so I already had one. He decided a 2nd horse is just what I'd love the most. And he was so right. We bought her just before Christmas as a weanling. My mare is _the_ best horse I've ever owned. I sold the rest of my horses this summer, so now it is just her. In researching her pedigree and lineage further, I entertained the thought of breeding her back to her great grandsire, Ris Key Business... eventually. In contacting the owner and stalking her website for over a year and a half, I came across my newest addition- my little reining prospect colt.  Funny how things work out, huh?


----------



## dedebird (May 21, 2010)

i got my mare from a friend :3 she had to have surgery so she couldn't ride no more i feel for her


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

I just picked up my 2 girls at an auction today! Stiffler I found on Craigslist.


----------



## KANSAS_TWISTER (Feb 23, 2007)

both abby and star were born on our farm.......luna my daughters horse was given to us and our newest bell was bought at a auction


----------



## sinsin4635 (Dec 1, 2009)

I got my boy at a BLM adoption.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Buzz was sortof given to me


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Blaze is lovely! I love his coloring!


----------



## Moosetang (Aug 13, 2010)

My parents bought my Spirit boy for me.  I'm so glad they did!


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Aww Blaze is cute. I got my horse from an Arab breeders in Powys, UK. He was her riding horse, but too much for her, so got him for £2000. My parents payed, he was an early Christmas present (and probably my last!)


----------



## bloxus5 (Aug 21, 2010)

Heartland - a husband that cares that you love horses  heeeza keeper
dedebird - awh tell me about it, I have had 5-6 rescues i couldnt ride, just old worn out horses, i love them all  I had a retired police horse at one time, couldnt ever ride him but he was just the sweetest thing
Amarea - Ive picked up a few goodones at the auction  but i cant go in a horsesale anymore they are too cheap.. and i will overload my property lol 
KANSAS_TWISTER - It's fun to see foals grow up, i miss the dayys when blaze was young... but I wouldnt want to do all that training again  lol
Deerly - thankyou hes my pride and joy that palimino is very pretty too
Moosetang - aww is that the horse in your avatar? hes very nice looking.


speedy da fish - when i read that that was a reminder of what my mom said when blaze was being boarded during school when i lived with her. lol
" 350 a month!" thats christmas, birthday, allowance, until you die!"  lol


RedTree - blaze was too, actaully he was just not being worked with, and I trook him over finally it was offical


----------



## King (Jun 25, 2010)

Bought Obie all by myself from a young horse producers that I found off HorseMart!


----------



## CopperPennyPony (Feb 14, 2010)

Tex was pretty much given to us. He was purchased for $1 because his owner loved him but was afraid of him because he had been abused by his previous owner. Then, Max was purchased from a friend (who is no longer a friend because she lied about the horse). And Rascal an unwanted companion horse for race horses and nobody wanted him because he was ugly lol (don't worry, he's beautiful now  )


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Shaffiek was given to me by the Sheriff as a 2yo cuz he didn't want him anymore.

Roothie was payment for helping a neighbor move(she has one stumpy hoof and one acute angled hoof so she has to get corrective trimming-both are front hooves) she is in my avatar

Chester was baught at the Topeka draft horse auction in october of 09 as a replacement team mate for Roothie for $75 off of the kill buyer.

And Chip... Well, we were training him for $200(he provides feed and bedding) a month for some BYB guy and he ended up leaving him at our place for a month and a half. Only half the training payed, no feed, no bedding and he had the nerve to show up at our place and try and sneek the horses back. Dad told him he had to pay for the feed or he wasnt getting him back and... Well the obvious happened.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

*Ginisee*- a man from Missouri was selling her because he was getting into the Arabian business

*Uma*- got as a 10 month old from TX from her breeder

*Demi*- found her on COTH last year in Kentucky. Still friends with her old owner


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

A woman owned my horse, and was leasing him to a riding stable. She decided she didn't want him anymore but wanted him to go to a better home then the riding stable so she contacted a friend of mine who was a kind of broker. 
She contacted a family in my area and they tried him out but he was way too much for them. So she called me on a whim and I absolutely loved him and my dad bought him for me over Mother's Day brunch haha


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Gidget,orignally Beth, was half of a x-mas present from my mama. 
I am paying 1,050 for her and only have $550 left.


----------



## CarrieRG (Aug 22, 2010)

Hi, I purchased my two from a woman who had to give them up. They were very under fed and wormy. She had already been warned by the state about their condition. Due to her illness and the cost of her medical bills, she decided to sell them. I am happy to report they are very happy & healthy and are recently saddle broke. I am anxious to trail ride with them next year.

This is Waco. He is a medicine hat paint, 5 years old. When I purchased him in March he was a stallion. I had him gelded right away.










This is Cheyenne, 6 year old AQHA and my 7 year old son Kai.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Howdy Bloxus and welcome to the forum. Blaze is gorgeous and it looks like you did some really good training on him.

I have been very fortunate and none of my horses ever cost me very much.

Flash was given to my family when he was 5 years old because he had been diagnosed with navicular and his owner was unable to keep him sound. With some really good hoof care from my dad, he ended up sound and remained so until his arthritis got bad and he was retired a few years ago in his early 20's, he is 27 now.

Denny came to my dad to be trained when he was a 4 year old. Due to time constraints of a new job, my dad was running behind on getting him going. I was feeding one morning before school and fell in love with him. I came home that afternoon and started working with him. I broke him myself and, to this day, I am the only one to successfully control him (one of the owner's 'cowboy' boyfriends had tried to ride him and ended up abusing him horribly). After he was trained, the owner was unable to pay for the training so she offered the horse as payment.

Dobe and Koda both came to me the same way. They were adopted from the BLM by people that didn't know much about horses, let alone wild horses LOL. They were unable to handle them so I got each of them for about $125 (I think Koda was actually $150). Either way, I got them home and trained them and while Dobe is with me until he dies, I am going to sell Koda..........eventually.

Nester belonged to an old cowboy friend of my family. He was a regular fixture around our house all my life. When he was getting old and very sick, he made my Dad promise to take care of his 2 horses, Nester and Big Enough. Big Enough has found a home with another family friend but Nester is now my Step-mom's horse, since Flash is retired.

Pokey was bought by my step-mom and I as a gift for my Dad for his birthday. He was an unhandled yearling at the time.

Olen was given to me when we were both 3 by some family friends from Kansas. He and I learned together and he gave me my first experience with being bucked off LOL. Good thing it wasn't very far to fall.

John was bought as a yearling at a draft horse sale. His mate, Steph, was killed a couple of years ago by a rattlesnake.

Bessie was given to us by a friend who had her and another mare and wanted to use them as a driving team until her mate was killed by lightening. After that, Bessie was just turned out to pasture and her owner was considering sending her to auction when we brought her home. He wanted rid of her and we needed another mate to match John for driving.

Rafe was a nice little surprise. We we picked Bessie up, her owner said "Well, I think she might be bred". He had left her turned out with a QH stud with the reasoning that she was so big he couldn't possibly breed her :?. She was about 9 months along and as huge as a house. Then she had a gorgeous little boy that I named Rafe. He has been my first experience with training a foal.

Jesse was a gift this year from some family friends that I am riding some colts for. He is trained (though not well enough for my taste, he's broke, just doesn't know much) but has some foot problems. My brother (farrier) and I are working on getting him sound so that I can start riding him and work on his training and find out what kind of horse he is under saddle.

Flipper was bought for $300 a few years ago. He was spoiled and his mind was fried. He had been used in parades and run barrels and poles on. He would get hot, lock up, and throw himself down on top of you. His owners were scared to ride him so we ended up with him. After some very intensive training and proper handling, he still isn't gentle but he can be ridden without any risk. Though he has been retired for a few years since we still have other,_ good_ horses to ride.

Pictures of all of them can be seen here:
smrobs's Horses


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

I've gotten horses from friends, breeders, auctions, and ads such as Craigslist and Dream Horse. Also from word of mouth. My trainer found my first horse for me.


----------



## Lobelia Overhill (Nov 3, 2009)

I bought my horse from the owner of the yard that I've been riding at for over 10 years - didn't have to go far to look at him, and didn't need to transport him anywhere!


----------



## shaker (May 22, 2010)

Dixie's previous owner was an older lady who had bought Dixie for trail riding, but found Dixie to be to green and spooky and was scared of her. (Dixie wouldn't cross water for nothing, but look at my avatar and you can see me and Dixie walking through water 6 weeks after I got her.) So she ended up getting a Mule and Dixie was just a pasture mate for over a year while she tried to sell her. We ended up meeting through a friend of a friend type thing, after a few hours of talking and me riding Dixie she sold me Dixie for $100 because she wanted someone that would work with Dixie to take her. She basically gave me Dixie because she liked how I handled her.

I have had Dixie for 4 months now, and she still needs work but has made huge improvements. Dixie is the first horse I have ever trained myself, and I couldn't be happier with how it has been going so far.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are the stories of all of my horses
Romeo: My friend's mom had given me a card from a horse seller, so I called the guy that night and asked him if he had any horses that had training in barrel racing. I told him I wanted a paint mare that was registered and trained in barrels. He was like "Well I don't have any of that, but I have a little grey gelding that would do nice in barrel racing if you trained him for it". 
So instead of a registered paint mare, I got a grade grey QH gelding! He was 300 pounds overweight and didn't have a name. But now he is a lean mean sleeping machine! lol =]
Demi/Cecil/Kodee: My dad was looking for a horse to ride since Bean is not a good riding horse. and our neighbor told him that a guy was getting rid of a 2 time state champ barrel racer and so my dad called and the guy was like "If you buy the Geldings (Cecil and Kodee) together for $200 he would have to buy the bay mare (Demi). We later found out she is a skittish mare that was abused by her farrier, and she has the training of a weanling (like hardly leads) and she is 8. And she is lame, she might have arthritis. But she is Romeo's buddy so she is here to stay right now.
PintoBean: My dad was looking for a nice riding horse and he was told that PintoBean was a great riding horse and he could have him if he fixed the guy's fourwheeler. Well we got Bean and my dad decided to ride him for the first time after he bought him =/ and Bean FREAKED. So now Bean just sits in the pasture because dad is afraid of him.
But even though they are not all great, we love them and they are all fat and happy!


----------



## LuvsArabella (Aug 23, 2010)

I got my horse off of Kijiji, it is a bit like Craigslist but it is a Canadian site.


----------



## myQHpaul (Jun 25, 2009)

My dad bought Paul for me from the barn I had been leasing my other QH from. My dad promised me a horse since I was a little girl and at 36, my life and bills allowed me to afford room, board, and materials for Paul. I say "better late then never" and he's been the best addition to our little family.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

I bought my horse from a friend (who bred and trained her! she has perfect manners and everything) in south dakota, lol, so technically i can say my horse was imported xD lol
welcome to the forum!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

My horse Murray is from a local person. I found him online in April, tested him in August, and bought him in October. He's been my boy for 3 years now! <3 love love love him!










I am looking into another guy from somewhere down south, we'll see how it goes.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Heartland- Your paints are gorgeous!

Let's see..

*Lillie*-Bought as a yearling for $250 from a breeder south of me. Sold her as a 2 yr old for $1500. Sort of wish I didn't, I do miss her..but I made a little 12 yr old girl very happy.
*Lyric-* I got as a weanling from the same breeder. Only paid $200 as I helped halter break some weanlings for them.
*Evageline-*Bought from same breeder. Waited until they lowered her price and then traded breaking a 2 yr old in trade for her + $50 from them.
*Errowyn-*Ran across her at an auction. Bought her before she went through the ring for $200.
*Lark-*weanling I bought this year for $200.
*Dunskin colt-*trading for putting 15 days training on a 2 yr old.


----------



## Citrus (Feb 26, 2010)

Well Santa was going to bring us a horse the year after I got out of school (last Christmas) but we wrecked out car in the snow and spent Christmas recovering..... but we always were looking on the internet on equinenow.com. We came across Stars Burn My Eyes and fell in love with him, even though he was in North Dakota.

My daughter told her father who then scrambled to put up his half of the money....... I flew him in to town and did not tell her that her dad or her horse was here.... He and I surprised her together in February- it was something he and I finally did together as parents for her.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

I bought Sunny myself with the money from selling my previous horse. I found her on Equine.com or one similar.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skipsfirstspike (Mar 22, 2010)

Spike belonged to a good friend's boyfriend. He got him as a 3 yr old colt for $300 (divorce sale). Gelded at 4, I first saw him at age 5. Friend had invited me over to meet Her horse, but I only had eyes for Spike. I was 22 with no horse to ride at the time, so she said I could come ride him whenever I wanted. (BF was completely uninterested). He was Very green, had less than 40 hours under saddle, but was very kind and willing.
I rode him for months, fell in love, made huge progress in training. 
When friend split with BF, he was going to take Spike, but I convinced him to sell to me. He wanted $1000 for him, which I did Not have. I did, however, have $100 on me at the time. I pulled it out, and asked if he would take the $100 now, and give me time to pay the rest. The guy was needing some cash, so he agreed, and said he would write up the contract the next day.
When I went over to sign it, he had written that the balance owing was $900, to be paid in full by... ONE YEAR LATER!!!
DONE!!
That dummy got $100 a month from me, and I got my heart horse, the love of my life. He is 20 now, and I still wouldn't let him go for $1 million... even if paid in full, lol!


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I worked at a barn for and started working with a quarter horse named Cameo, my boss loved the connection we had so she gave her to me, my second horse quarter x mare named Reba I bought not long after I sold my first horse after Reba was killed I got Lady a registered arabian from my boss I sold her and then got Hope from a trainer. The funny thing is i got reba, lady and hope when they were 10 and sold or died when they were 12. So keep fingers crossed Hope and I have many years together


----------



## bloxus5 (Aug 21, 2010)

great stories guys


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's my baby girl "Sandie"  I got her from her "foster mom" who was helping take care of her after the local SPCA rescued her and 40-something other horses from some very bad conditions


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

I got Champ from a BYB. I sware those people were nuts. I paid a pretty penny for him =) and I don't regret it one bit.
I would call it rescue due to the condition he was in.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

Greylite came from a riding school I rode at nearly 12 years ago. My mom took over a free lease and later on her owners gave her to us because we were the only people that had come across her that wanted to keep her till she died, not till the kid out grew her. I was 8 at the time. Greylite is 32 now and it's still our family's plan to keep her till she goes









My grandfather got drunk and bought Shaddy off my mom's friend who he had a crush on. He didn't know what the heck to do with the horse so he gave it to my mother. She's been with us for 11 years also. She's 18.









A friend's breeding farm was closing down due to a divorce. She had intended on keeping Cougar but at the last minute had to sell him too. Mom was already taking a few others off her hands and loaded him on the trailer as well.

Cougar is legally mine but I didn't pay the purchase price on any of our current horses.


----------



## Lightning86 (Aug 17, 2010)

I got my appaloosa mare (Olina)from my dad & bought my paint/QH mare (Lightning) from a good friend of mine.


----------

